# Scotland



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Not a good night for our Caledonian cousins, they must be gutted.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, but you've got to take your hat off to them. Drawn in a group with Italy & France, and they came so close.

We in England have for so long assumed that England are the strongest home nation.... I've got to say that maybe that's not the case?

They played well, put some good moves together, and really looked like a team. Well played!

Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Russia have just been beaten!

A draw on Wednesday should be enough for England

there is no justice, Scotland have played the much better football this set of qualifiers.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

1966


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Listening to the phone in on talkSPORT









Loads of Scots phoning in ... we were robbed and arrogant, lucky England seems to be the main topic









Just had one irate Scot on saying how arrogant the English are and that they have names for everyone, Jocks, Taffs, Paddys ..... so it is OK to call the English "bawbags"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

You have got to feel for them, 24 points from a group including France, Italy and the Ukraine. Going out in the last minute from a free-kick that wasn't, it can't get much worse than that.

Scotland look a good team, IMO they were better than Italy and they pressed them with a confidence and passion England would not have a hope in hell of mimicking. But, even so, it must have been a great occasion if you were lucky enough to be at Hampden Park tonight.









PS: What's a bawbag?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well the Jocks wanted independence.

They've got it in footy to start with then aint they!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> PS: What's a bawbag?


A bag you keep your baws in


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> PS: What's a bawbag?


As Robert says mate. However, I prefer description number 3, from the Urban Dictionary:

3. Bawbag

A Scottish term for English professional footballer David Beckham. Usually chanted by pissed up Scots before, during and after football matches.

Beckham is a Bawbag,

Beckham is a Bawbag....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I like this one too!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

If you're at work, or don't like naughty words, don't click on this









I would suggest that is definitely a derogatory term (I have been called that a football matches ((working)) before).


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Loads of Scots phoning in ... we were robbed and arrogant, lucky England seems to be the main topic

What is the point of them moaning? they were beaten, they weren,t up to it...forget it...move on


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought that Scotland stood a really good chance this time and wanted them to win. Fair play to Italy going into the cauldron and coming out with the win they needed.

It's a shame that much was made of the Scots peparations for celebrations that were to be twofold, one to make merry of their qualification, another to bask in the glow of Englands failure. They may still get the latter, which is almost as important to some of them.

I feel sad that there seems to be an inevitable spiral toward splitting the union, fuelled by gits like Salmond and Connery and an inaccurate Hollywood film starring a pissed up Australian with a flag on his face.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Russ said:


> I feel sad that there seems to be an inevitable spiral toward splitting the union, fuelled by gits like Salmond and Connery and an inaccurate Hollywood film starring a pissed up Australian with a flag on his face.


Me too; whilst Connery and Salmond are fuelling the move to a split .... it's Labour who set the hare running, they didn't have the collective wit to anticipate that devolution will ultimately end in the break up of the United Kingdom.

I was watching the dreadful Ruth Kelly on Sky News a few weeks ago countering the Conservative questioning of the fairness of Scottish MPs voting on English domestic matters ...... first she didn't accept that this was unfair and justified the current position by saying that the Scots and Welsh were minorities and needed protecting this, she argued, justified the Scottish Parliament and the Welsh Assembly and the current anomaly of Scots and Welsh MPs voting on devolved English matters









With that sort of logic there is no hope for us if this crowd stay in power for much longer


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice post Chris, how can NI, Scotland & Wales want independence but not financial independence?







If the consequences of financial independence were made clear, would any inhabitant of the above be stupid enough to want it?

It's a funny thing, I was born in England but all my family are from the Republic of Ireland and I've never felt Irish or English.


----------

